# Stars of Tomorrow- Ifbb Guest poser



## shina3603 (Aug 17, 2007)

*James "Flex" Lewis* will be doing his first Guest Appearence as IFBB PRO Sunday 25th November 2007

*STARS OF TOMORROW & LONDON CLASSIC*

Qualifier for UK Championships 2008

Beck Theatre, Hayes

Please come out and support all the competitors, and make sure to stop by and get a photo with Flex!

Best Wishes!!

Shina:lift:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

shina3603 said:


> *James "Flex" Lewis* will be doing his first Guest Appearence as IFBB PRO Sunday 25th November 2007
> 
> *STARS OF TOMORROW & LONDON CLASSIC*
> 
> ...


Cool, I'll be there - hey can we get a pic with you too ? 

Nah it'll be great to see Flex come out for the IFBB, I cant wait to see him compete in the IFBB too!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I can't go which is a bit annoying as a lot of my friends are going and I've never really had a chance to speak to Flex in person, always been a quick hello at shows etc.

I'm hoping to get to the seminar on dec 14 tho.


----------



## flex-lewis (Sep 4, 2004)

Hey guys,

I'm very much looking forward to do this guest spot, with a multitude of reasons, its gonna be a great time to catch up with friends and fans whom i haven't seen over the last year and also meet new ones, also perform on stage as an Ifbb Pro.

Tom if you cant make it on Sunday be great to catch up with you in the seminar, but please do try and make it!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

flex-lewis said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm very much looking forward to do this guest spot, with a multitude of reasons, its gonna be a great time to catch up with friends and fans whom i haven't seen over the last year and also meet new ones, also perform on stage as an Ifbb Pro.
> 
> Tom if you cant make it on Sunday be great to catch up with you in the seminar, but please do try and make it!


Sunday will be very difficult as I'm at a hypnotherapy course in Swindon until 5.30 so by the time I get to the show it will be very late plus I'll be tired from making people bark like a dog all day. lol.

What time is the seminar on December 14 Flex? it doesnt say on the poster.


----------



## flex-lewis (Sep 4, 2004)

p.s

Shina be there also you dirty buggers, but everyone must keep there hands where i can see them!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Hell yeah! Flex your a lucky man 

BTW loved the proposal at the British, almost brought a tear - well I was in PCT at the time lol

Good luck on Sun mate


----------



## sbigpecs (Aug 26, 2007)

congrats on your pro card flex, looking forward to seeing you guest pose on sunday.


----------



## homer (Dec 2, 2005)

be great to see you there , hope i get chance to hello as competing myself


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Can't make it as I'm in hozzie, which is a shame, cos I'd have let flex have a pic taken with me. If he asked ever so nice... 

Hope it's a good show.

And congrats again on the pro card J, the future's looking good


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

Congrates on all you have achieved and getting your pro car flex,

Wish i could make it this weekend but will not be able due to work commitments.

To look the way you do at your age is quite amazing and you sure do have a talent and gift for the sport.

Beleive it or not we actually lifted in the same powerlifting comp many years ago both as teenage lifters in the UK open back in about 1999 or 2000. I beleive your are still in touch with some of your PL mates such as C.Jenkins and i think J.Hurley.

Ive followed your progres over the past few years since you went into bodybuilding and best wishes in the future.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

goodluck to robbie who is competing


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

flex-lewis said:


> p.s
> 
> Shina be there also you dirty buggers, but everyone must keep there hands where i can see them!


Well now that changes things... Where is this event!! 

Congrats big guy, only recently started following your progress. Looks like you have one helluva future ahead of you.

All the best.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey Flex,

Really looking forward to seeing you do your thang tomorrow, as is everyone I have been speaking to. There should be a great turn out for you mate.

Take care guys and see you both tomorrow.

J


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Does anyone know the results of the show yesterday?


----------



## martinmuscles (Apr 30, 2005)

bumfor this!!! cant find them anywhere!!!!!!


----------



## HisGirl (Nov 26, 2007)

I was there yesterday but it was my first time watching a show and didn't know anyone... but it was a great show, didnt know it was so lively! Thought there would be more competitors for the u70, only 2, and it was funny! lol! Who else was there?


----------



## Warstu (Oct 14, 2007)

Flex when and where this seminar on 14th?


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

Congrats to Neale Cranwell who is one of our sponsored athletes for winning his class yesterday. This guy has done very well this year and next stop is the NAC in Germany. Good luck Neale!

MP


----------



## britbull (Mar 18, 2004)

myprotein.co.uk said:


> Congrats to Neale Cranwell who is one of our sponsored athletes for winning his class yesterday. This guy has done very well this year and next stop is the NAC in Germany. Good luck Neale!
> 
> MP


Which class did he win?

Congrats by the way


----------



## LEISURELEE (Dec 11, 2005)

Over 80kg intermediate.

Lee.


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Thats strange has'nt he won overalls and competed in the pro am?


----------



## homer (Dec 2, 2005)

yes and he wasnt the only one , you should have heard the crowd and people backstage really funny


----------



## LEISURELEE (Dec 11, 2005)

homer said:


> yes and he wasnt the only one , you should have heard the crowd and people backstage really funny


What do you mean?


----------



## LEISURELEE (Dec 11, 2005)

Warstu said:


> Flex when and where this seminar on 14th?


Please look at this web-site www.severnsidegym.com


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

clarkey said:


> Thats strange has'nt he won overalls and competed in the pro am?


Yeah i thought that? he is far from an intermediate? dont understand why he didnt just do the heavies? surely take some of the pride away imo


----------



## homer (Dec 2, 2005)

LEISURELEE said:


> What do you mean?


everyone knew the comment and chants were not whispers they were made to be heard and were from what i heard i think 3 should not have been in there


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

myprotein.co.uk said:


> Congrats to Neale Cranwell who is one of our sponsored athletes for winning his class yesterday. This guy has done very well this year and next stop is the NAC in Germany. Good luck Neale!
> 
> MP


Theres a debate going on www.uk-muscle.com about this.

If you sponsor the guy then you might want to encourage him to compete in the classes he is capable of doing.

Neale has a great physique and could do very well in the misters.

At the moment he looks like he is trophy hunting and really he should be competing in the higher classes.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

myprotein.co.uk said:


> Congrats to Neale Cranwell who is one of our sponsored athletes for winning his class yesterday. This guy has done very well this year and next stop is the NAC in Germany. Good luck Neale!
> 
> MP


yea i would be dead proud of an established Mr bodybuilder who has constantly won MR and overall titles at such shows as the NAC and the Titan to then compete as an intermediate, this just shows you how sad some guys are now that they feel the need to take away a trophy from a genuine intermediate....yea i would be dead proud....:crazy:


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

Why aren't there rules in place to prevent this problem arising?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

there are rules but cheates like this guy by pass these


----------



## britbull (Mar 18, 2004)

Pscarb said:


> yea i would be dead proud of an established Mr bodybuilder who has constantly won MR and overall titles at such shows as the NAC and the Titan to then compete as an intermediate, this just shows you how sad some guys are now that they feel the need to take away a trophy from a genuine intermediate....yea i would be dead proud....:crazy:


Couldnt agree more, from what i have heard this guy was the laughing stock of the show!! And more crazy judging, i thought judging was based on size,balance,symmetry and condition. Will be the first to admit i wasnt at the show to see it all in practise but have heard from enough people who were to know something was amiss again.

I feel for a mate of mine who has busted his ass trying to tick all the boxes, while keeping a 'classic' shape.Only to be pipped to the post by someone who was waterlogged. Ahh well someone has to win as does someone have to lose


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

Pscarb said:


> yea i would be dead proud of an established Mr bodybuilder who has constantly won MR and overall titles at such shows as the NAC and the Titan to then compete as an intermediate, this just shows you how sad some guys are now that they feel the need to take away a trophy from a genuine intermediate....yea i would be dead proud....:crazy:


Hi,

We didn't know or discuss with Neale what class he was entering, that is his personal choice and something we don't interfere with... We support our sponsors 100% and without speaking to Neale we can't comment on why he chose to enter that class, but Neale is a great athlete and he will have had his reason.  MP.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Pscarb said:


> yea i would be dead proud of an established Mr bodybuilder who has constantly won MR and overall titles at such shows as the NAC and the Titan to then compete as an intermediate, this just shows you how sad some guys are now that they feel the need to take away a trophy from a genuine intermediate....yea i would be dead proud....:crazy:


couldn't agree more


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

myprotein.co.uk said:


> but Neale is a great athlete and he will have had his reason.  MP.


Yea he wanted another trophy


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

Where did we say we were "dead proud"?

I think the bottom line is this is for Neale to answer not us. We will email him this thread and he can choose to answer if he wishes. We can't make any comment on a decision we had nothing to do with. 

MP.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

But how as his sponsor does it make you feel that he has let you down by gaining all this negative publicity.

He has a great physique and need not compete in the lower classes (no offence any 1st timers or inters)

What he does reflects on you so how does that make you feel?


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

Tinytom said:


> What he does reflects on you so how does that make you feel?


Hi Tom,

I think thats for Neale and MP to discuss and not for something to discuss on a public forum. 

Thanks MP


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Does he use cornflour by any chance???


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

myprotein.co.uk said:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> I think thats for Neale and MP to discuss and not for something to discuss on a public forum.
> 
> Thanks MP


Fair enough.


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

yes just picked up on this one.why did he not do the heavyweights instead of trophy hunting.this may be between his sponsers and himself to discuss but it is an observation that can not be over looked by fellow competitors!

I echo toms sentiments here after all if you have one various titles in the past then surely you should test your abilities in every show you do not take the easy route.

I came back this year after 9 yrs layoff and previously only did first timers efbb,but thought if i was going to do any good now in body building then i had to mix it with the best in the under 90s as i feel everyone should strive to improve on there last outing.sorry to go on but we are all entitled to ones opinion!!!!!


----------



## ASH1976 (Nov 28, 2007)

CONGRATS TO NEIL CRANWELL FOR WINNING ON SUNDAY,IT WAS NOT A EASY WIN THE CLASS WAS TOUGH AND THE CHOICE TO DO INTERMEDITES WAS THE CORRECT CHOICE..MANY WILL SAY YOU SHOULD OF DONE A WEIGHT CLASS BUT ALL THAT PREP AND HARD WORK AND YOU WOULD NOT EVEN HAD GOT A CALL OUT OR COMPARISON.. GREAT JOB YOU GOT EVERYTHING SPOT ON AND AS YOU WILL SEE ITS GOING TO BE TOUGH AT THE BRITISH NEXT YEAR AND YOU WILL HAVE TO PUT IN ALOT OF WORK TO GET TOP 6.. ALL THE BEST AND WELL DONE AGAIN..


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Props to you for sticking up for your friend Ash but even though Neil technically could do the INters he is definately NOT an intermediate.

I wasnt at the show so I cant comment on the quality of physiques but when the majority of the crowd are booing you I would take that as the wrong choice of class IMO.

Neil has a great physique I dont know why he is afraid to do the heavies.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ash what about the guys who where genuine intermediates but missed out on a trophy and invite because Neale decided that he was not good enough to be a HW although he competes at 16 stone....

The guy is a disgrace and their is no way of dressing this up


----------



## rayvonn (Nov 17, 2005)

ash1976

are you neale, are you neale,are you neale in disguise, are you neal in disguise

1 post only and after MP saying they were going to show you this thread, im getting the spooks team on this one.


----------

